# [SOLVED] Mouse Pulls Cursor To The Bottom Of The Screen With Certain Applications



## calimer (Sep 11, 2011)

So recently my computer developed the annoying problem that with some applications, my mouse will pull into the bottom of the screen This only happens with certain applications such as ccleaner and adobe flash installer and a game I was trying to play. It also happens directly when I load the screen to uninstall the drivers (windows control panel). I did try to uninstall the mouse drivers but it didn't seem to help though I focused only on the logitech drivers. As a note I tried another mouse and it had the same problems with the certain applications. I tried the mouse on my netbook and it functioned just fine with ccleaner.

Specs:
Logitech MX518
Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit
Custom build with a quad core AMD 3 ghz processor (AMD Phenom II X4 940)
Motherboard: Manufacturer Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Model GA-MA790X-UD4P 
Total amount of system memory 4.00 GB RAM
Display adapter type ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series

Thank you for your time!
-mike


----------



## calimer (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Mouse Pulls Cursor To The Bottom Of The Screen With Certain Applications*

I seem to have fixed it. There was another mouse in the control panel labeled HID compliant mouse and it had logitech drivers associated with it and I uninstalled those and it worked. Strange because I hadn't plugged in another mouse in some time but so far so good!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Mouse Pulls Cursor To The Bottom Of The Screen With Certain Applications*

Fingers are crossed for you calimer :wink: - Despite the lots of good things with Win-7, it can still throw a curve-ball, just to keep folks on their toes :grin:

Thanks for posting back with a possible hopeful cure.


----------

